# Matagorda Wading Sept 9-10



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

All my Aggie friends are going to the Clemson game Sept 8th. I am looking for up to 4 people to fish with me Sunday and Monday September 9 and 10 in *Matagorda*:

Trip specifics:

1. I have a fishing camp off the intercoastal in Holiday Harbor. I prefer we all go down Sat night, stay at my bay house, fish Sunday and Monday, depart home Monday after fishing. I have a 23' Gulf Coast. I am not a guide!!! 
2. I will be WADE FISHING West Bay with artificials
3. You would be responsible for your own artificial baits.
4. Live bait welcome on the boat but I DO NOT have a livewell and you have to deal with bringing live well and keeping it alive.
5. You will be responsible for your own food and drinks. I have plenty of cooler space for your beer.
6. Depending on weather, wind and fish bite, we will probably fish till 2PM each day.

Gas Money appreciated.

Contact: James Brown - Text or call me at 713.899.1775 if interested.


----------



## puddyTat240 (Aug 10, 2017)

Dang that my style EVERYTHING fish time arties and west bay u ever need someone to go out on a sat. Or if u ever wanna tag along with me pm me ....this boat runs on gas not thank yous....wish i was able to come then


----------

